# 60" Bad Boy ZT/Kohler 27hp Courage Pro fuel line obstruction



## DaviDINO (Jul 22, 2020)

COVID isolation has coincided with continual engine failure on my 2012 BadBoy ZT60 with 27HP Kohler Courage Pro. Initially thought overheating was the problem; would run great for about 25 minutes, then suddenly die unless I cut PTO and pulled the choke. After cooling off 30 minutes, it would run again for maybe 20 minutes before dying. Per many online posts I replaced the fuel pump, ignition coils (converted from the DSAI-Digital Spark Advanced Ignition to Kohler standard induction coils), rebuilt carburetor, replaced fuel filter & spark plugs. Each "repair attempt" granted me less mowing time between failures. 
Best steady running was achieved when fuel was drawn directly from fresh line dipped into a portable gas tank (cannot mow in this condition, but it isolated the problem to fuel lines running from left & right saddle tanks through a T into new fuel filter onward to fuel pump). Now am trying to drain the tanks to replace the original fuel lines and clean any tank debris. 
However, line obstruction only allows a trickle by gravity draining. Have tried pumping with outboard primer bulb and fuel line snaked into tank; cannot pump the last gallon out of first tank. By attempting to disconnect old fuel line at tank bottom fitting, there's some inner tubing in fuel line attached to the tank fitting; cannot tell how far the tubing continues inside the fuel line and it seems firmly attached to the fitting (photo).

Anyone had good success in pumping gas out of a ZTR saddle tank? Have a good method for cleaning the tank of debris? How about removing the trash screen that allegedly fits over the tank feed line fitting? THANKS for any helpful suggestions!!


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

How about a large oil drain pan under the connection and just detach the hose end from the tank? That connection looks like a typical flare hose end to the tank fitting. Or, just cut the hose about 1" from the obvious bulge where the hose is pushed over the barb/bead on the hose end. 

Then just replace the hose with the same size fuel hose from NAPA. A tank crossover line like that is very likely a SAE J30R7 spec fuel hose which is commonly available. Some fuel hose is listed as "CARB" compliant, which only means it contains a barrier in the hose carcass to meet permeation specs for California emissions standards. Even if you are in California, as the mower owner you can use whichever 30R7 hose is available, especially for a no-pressure application like a tank belly hose.


----------



## DaviDINO (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for the advice!!
Having emptied the saddle tanks, I am wanting to flush or vacuum whatever debris might have settled and clogged the old fuel lines. 
Any suggestions for best way to vacuum?
Any recommendations for flushing? 
I plan to use air compressor to clear from the tank bottom nipple, but afraid that might just stir up whatever had settled on tank bottoms. Would prefer some reliable form of removing the debris.


----------

